# موقع مهم جدا لمن يود أخذ أمتحان التوفل ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (21 فبراير 2009)

أرجو أن يفيدكم هذا الموقع والذي تمتحن فيه لكي تعرف مستواك إذا أردت أخذ أمتحان التوفل .......
http://free-course-online.info/article/freecoursesonline/525/​
أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## حسن المازي (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وعلمك الله ما ينفعك
والسلام علكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور على الرد وكل الهلا فيك


----------



## قلب شجاع 2009 (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك .....................................................


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (23 فبراير 2009)

الموقع غير مفتوح
مع تحياتي


----------



## فاتح روما (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 فبراير 2009)

محمد عبد الواسطي قال:


> الموقع غير مفتوح
> مع تحياتي


شكرا على الردووود ومع العلم أن الموقع مفتوح وفيه الأمتحان المجاني للتوفل لكي تعرف درجتك في التوفل قبل ذهابك للأمتحان الأساسي ومع الشكر وإلى الأمام .........


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وعلمك الله ما ينفعك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## امل سحيم (1 مايو 2009)

ممتاز جدا هذا ارجو المزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا:75:​


----------

